# Sync Toy for XP



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

Sync Toy for XP

SyncToy v1.0 is available as a free download on the Microsoft Download Center. The easy to use, customizable application helps you copy, move, rename, and delete files between folders and computers.

:up:


----------



## Colossus610 (Jun 15, 2005)

i know this is an old post, but....
Dude, that rocks, been looking for something like that for a while now, thanx!!!!!


----------

